# ارجو المساعدة في انشاء مصنع لإنتاج الزيوت العطرية والطبية وماء الورد



## ENG_MOHAMED011 (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​  ,,, تحية طيبة وبعد​ 
ارغب من سيادتكم التكرم بإمدادي بالمعلومات اللازمة لإنشاء مصنع صغير او متوسط الحجم ​ لإنتاج الزيوت العطرية والطبية وماء الورد فما هي الاجهزة والمعدادت المطلوبة وهل يمكن الحصول عليها ​ من وزارة الزراعة أم من مكان أخر وما هي طريقة الحصول على الخامات لإنتاج الزيوت والاسعار الخاصة بكل من الأجهزة والخامات​ ومن سيقوم بتدعيمي في هذا المشروع , وهل هناك دورة تدريبية لهذة الصناعة ؟ ​ في انتظار ردكم الكريم :18:​ وتفضلوا بقبول وافر الاحترام والتقدير​ مهندس زراعي / محمد سعد ​ 0020112301400 ​


----------



## ENG_MOHAMED011 (27 أبريل 2011)

في انتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## HAKIM201089 (13 يونيو 2018)

ربما تقصد صناعة خامات العطور وهدا يحتاج الكثير ولكنه سهل ...كله من الصين وتركيا


----------

